# $300 for repairing an Optoma HD600X



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

After a little more than 1 year my projector starting making noise when starting and displaying weird colors. The guarantee was over, I sent it back to Optoma, they're asking £150 that is roughly $300, this is more than a third of the projector's price !!

On the invoice there's apparently no part replacement, it's just 'labour charge'.

Question #1 : Is it a normal price and if not, what kind of people could repair it for a normal price if not Optoma ?

Question #2 : the invoice states that half of this price will « be made if repair declined », whereas nobody told me anything about such commitment before I send the projector ! What would you do ?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would call them and talk to them about it and see if you can get the charge reduced.


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok and what would you do if they refuse to reduce the charge ?


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for your piece of advice mechman. 

I contacted them by Email and told them that the price was really expensive especially considering that my projector is hardly 1 year old. 

They replied that they « are prepared to repair the projector at a reduced cost of £65.00 plus VAT » instead of £125 ! So they basically divided the price by 2 !

I'm glad because unfortunately I'm not the kind of guy who easily fight for discount, yet I obtained this great discount so it's cool.

Thanks again.


----------

